# Flooded Tappan Lake turns on the Flatheads!!!



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Russ Fisher and the crew had what they say was probably their best ever night for Flatheads last night with Tappan WAY above normal. They caught 15 Flatheads and lost more that got up into flooded shoreline wood. They brought their 3 best in for pics before taking them back to the lake to be released. These 3 weighed 28, 44, and 49 pound. They estimated their total Flathead catch for the night weighed between 350 and 400 pounds, with their smallest fish going 18 pounds. No monsters but an outstanding night!!! They also caught many decent Channel Cats.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/uploads/5/Tappan_Flood_Flatheads.jpg


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats some real nice fish!I have always liked high water.daryl


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A great way to get sore arms.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just more proof that this lake could be the best flathead lake in the state. Nice fish !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like some flathead fun!


----------

